# Private Healthcare recommendations



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi can anybody recommend some private healthcare here?

We are inland from Malaga, looked up Helicoptaros Sanitarios (SP?) but they don't go further than Torremolinos (they were recommended)

Our local clinic is like pulling teeth getting past the first initial dr (inland healthcare system still very dark ages) so after having gone to a private clinic on the coast today for something relatively simple and getting it sorted in 20mins, we are looking at private options in general.

Ta muchley


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sanitas.es


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Medifiatc have been excellent with me------ all the doctors speak excellent english and very reasonable.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

don't EU citizens have the same rights as Spaniards to access free healthcare in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lonely said:


> don't EU citizens have the same rights as Spaniards to access free healthcare in Spain?


If you pay into the system, then yes.

There are stories about that if you were resident in Spain before last April(?), then you can access the health system for free. However, I and my family can't and nor can some Spanish friends of ours.


It's quite a complex story.

It used to be the case that if you paid into the system (SS), then you could get cover whereas in UK, if you are resident in UK then you get free cover. In this age of austerity and crisis, everything is changing.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Lonely said:


> don't EU citizens have the same rights as Spaniards to access free healthcare in Spain?


If an EU citizen goes to live in Spain, they will have to pay into the Spanish tax and Spanish N.I, and be resident, to get access to Spanish Health care, if they are under state pension age. Spain is now taxing on worldwide assets, which must be declared.
An S1, or its equivalent from EU country, will cover the new resident in Spain for the first 2.5 years only_ for Spanish state health care, when it is applied for just before or immediately after leaving the 'home' EU country, they are also required to have proof of private health insurance. 
If of OAP age, and the EU country of origin has a reciprocal agreement to pay pensions into Spain, then pensioners are allowed the same health care the Spanish pensioner is allowed, even 'newish pensioners' as I am, are advised by Uk pensions dept. to get private health care as well, which we have had for some years anyway.
All EU and non-EU residents, will have to prove some kind of income, to settle here, to sustain themselves, and not be a strain on Spanish resources.
Even Uk visitors/tourists to Spain, must make sure they have the EHIC card with them, which entitles them to emergency care only, because some hospitals have been known to refuse treatment, without production of the card, and they are entitled to charge even for stitching a wound! Many unwitting holiday makers have had a 'shock' when they have been billed for hospital treatment.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

fergie said:


> If an EU citizen goes to live in Spain, they will have to pay into the Spanish tax and Spanish N.I, and be resident, to get access to Spanish Health care, if they are under state pension age. Spain is now taxing on worldwide assets, which must be declared.
> An S1, or its equivalent from EU country, will cover the new resident in Spain for the first 2.5 years only_ for Spanish state health care, when it is applied for just before or immediately after leaving the 'home' EU country, they are also required to have proof of private health insurance.
> If of OAP age, and the EU country of origin has a reciprocal agreement to pay pensions into Spain, then pensioners are allowed the same health care the Spanish pensioner is allowed, even 'newish pensioners' as I am, are advised by Uk pensions dept. to get private health care as well, which we have had for some years anyway.
> All EU and non-EU residents, will have to prove some kind of income, to settle here, to sustain themselves, and not be a strain on Spanish resources.
> Even Uk visitors/tourists to Spain, must make sure they have the EHIC card with them, which entitles them to emergency care only, because some hospitals have been known to refuse treatment, without production of the card, and they are entitled to charge even for stitching a wound! Many unwitting holiday makers have had a 'shock' when they have been billed for hospital treatment.


WHAT A MESS!

Could you please tell me then if a 70 years old disabled (with State pension) from Italy would get free healthcare in Spain?

I think so, as the Spain Healthcare system should offer it acting in place of the Italian one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> WHAT A MESS!
> 
> Could you please tell me then if a 70 years old disabled (with State pension) from Italy would get free healthcare in Spain?
> 
> I think so, as the Spain Healthcare system should offer it acting in place of the Italian one.


not sure if there's a reciprocal agreement, but I should think so - you need to get form S1 (it's the same in all EU countries ) from your state pension dept


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fergie said:


> If an EU citizen goes to live in Spain, they will have to pay into the Spanish tax and Spanish N.I, and be resident, to get access to Spanish Health care, if they are under state pension age. Spain is now taxing on worldwide assets, which must be declared.
> An S1, or its equivalent from EU country, will cover the new resident in Spain for the first 2.5 years only_ for Spanish state health care, when it is applied for just before or immediately after leaving the 'home' EU country, they are also required to have proof of private health insurance.
> If of OAP age, and the EU country of origin has a reciprocal agreement to pay pensions into Spain, then pensioners are allowed the same health care the Spanish pensioner is allowed, even 'newish pensioners' as I am, are advised by Uk pensions dept. to get private health care as well, which we have had for some years anyway.
> All EU and non-EU residents, will have to prove some kind of income, to settle here, to sustain themselves, and not be a strain on Spanish resources.
> Even Uk visitors/tourists to Spain, must make sure they have the EHIC card with them, which entitles them to emergency care only, because some hospitals have been known to refuse treatment, without production of the card, and they are entitled to charge even for stitching a wound! Many unwitting holiday makers have had a 'shock' when they have been billed for hospital treatment.


When did "taxing on world wide assets" start? They have taxed on world-wide income for some time but not for simply having assets.

I think you'll find it's *up to* 2 years or maybe even 18 months.

You don't actually need income but then I'm being pedantic. What you actually need is sufficient money to 'not be a burden' - no mention of income, just dosh.

I agree about the EHIC card, this has always been the case even with the E111 before the new card was introduced. Slowly the message is getting across both to visitors and to the officials in Spain.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> When did "taxing on world wide assets" start? They have taxed on world-wide income for some time but not for simply having assets.
> 
> I think you'll find it's *up to* 2 years or maybe even 18 months.
> 
> ...


Taxing of offshore assets starts this year, and I think Spain is going to be pretty strict on this.

Spain's new reporting requirements for residents with overseas assets « Spanish Property InsightSpanish Property Insight


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Taxing of offshore assets starts this year, and I think Spain is going to be pretty strict on this.
> 
> Spain's new reporting requirements for residents with overseas assets « Spanish Property InsightSpanish Property Insight


we've had a few discussions about this already - here's one

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain-face-new-tax-reporting-requirements.html


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I am a resident and I pay into the SS system however as I already explained where I live is in the dark ages and as an example trying to get past the first GP for something you know will require a specialist in some format is extraordinarily difficult and I have twice found myself going and paying a private fee just to be seen and treated/referred without pulling my hair out any further!!

The healthcare itself in Spain is very good but I am not a patient person (and when you are unwell I think that is understandable) and so trying to get the dark ages GP in the village to actually realise that you are not making it up/exaggerating it or whatever is not my idea of fun! Can you believe that many actually wait until the usual GP is away and go to see the locum!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fergie said:


> Taxing of offshore assets starts this year, and I think Spain is going to be pretty strict on this.
> 
> Spain's new reporting requirements for residents with overseas assets « Spanish Property InsightSpanish Property Insight


I think you've missed the point - it's a reporting issue ONLY. There is no tax issue (yet).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think you've missed the point - it's a reporting issue ONLY. There is no tax issue (yet).


true......


but can we carry on discussing it on the thread I linked to (hint hint  ), rather than this one 



:focus:


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

donz said:


> Hi can anybody recommend some private healthcare here?
> 
> We are inland from Malaga, looked up Helicoptaros Sanitarios (SP?) but they don't go further than Torremolinos (they were recommended)
> 
> ...


HI, actually before going private, have you tried changing your GP, youhave the right to see any gp in andalucia.
ask around, and when you find somebody that you think it's suitable, go to the healthcare centre with the print out of the web page of the sas (I can't post liks here, just put " libre eleccion de medico de cabecera sas" into google and you'll get it)
even if it's not your healthcare centre, I live in torremolinos and go to a paediatrician in malaga centre for my children,

I wouldn't get helicopteros, they are just an ambulance service.

If you want more information about private insurance, I can give you my opinion (I don't sell private insurance, soo I'm unbiased......)


----------

